# tadpole food



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

i have been unable to find tadpole bites anywhere locally. however a local shop carried these. Anyone ever tried them?
Also does anyone know of a good alternative to "aqua betta" water conditioner. Heard it was good but have had no luck with only the local Pestco as the fish store source


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Have you tried LLL reptile in your area???? Also you don't have to feed tadpole bites!!!! A good quality flake fish food works just as well if not better...IMO....as others do here, adding protein to the diet of your tadpoles will round out its nutritional requirements also...


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have used those tad pole bites for my tads, and they worked, tads morphed out ok, I only used it for a couple of weeks as my dog ate them all.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

In addition I would recomment the New Life Spectrum fish food. It comes in pellets, and if you get the community fish formula it has really small pellets that even the smallest of tads can eat. It's available at Petco. And you won't have to go into LLL and give money to a business that sells skinny frogs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I use 60% to 80% Ocean Nutrition Formula One flakes, 10 to 20% Ocean Nutrition Formula Two flakes, and 10 to 20% Freeze dried Cyclop Eeze.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with Doug- I use ocean nutrition flakes too. They are great. I do use tadpole bites mixed with spirulina as well


----------



## chipcount (Aug 27, 2010)

Ive used that brand you have in the pic and they worked out fine. I also alternate with other high protein fish flakes too.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I use it and tads grow ok but I'm not going to use it much longer as it lacks protein.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I would use the tadpole bites as a supplement. I used Ocean nutrition in my reef tank and all my fish were healthy. I think the varied diet is more important.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I just asked Josh about this last night. Apparently the last shipment he received from HBH, they were out of frog labels; so they all came in with salamander labels.
Looks like he just updated the description.
Frog & Tadpole Bites/Newt & Salamander Bites (1.2 oz) | Josh's Frogs


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you all very much. This has been very helpful. I haven't had tads in bout 15 years. Blood worms was all I knew back then lol
Thanks again


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

going with the New Life Spectrum fish food and the ocean fish flakes. I'm sure they will do great. Thanks again to all


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

FrogBoyMike said:


> Also does anyone know of a good alternative to "aqua betta" water conditioner. Heard it was good but have had no luck with only the local Pestco as the fish store source


I don't trust the water in my area, conditioned or not. I get all my water from the grocery store: $.90 for a gallon distilled water.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> I don't trust the water in my area, conditioned or not. I get all my water from the grocery store: $.90 for a gallon distilled water.


Thanks. Yeah i been using a combo of distilled and spring water. Seams to work for them


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Btw. Just wanted to tell all who helped that i got two healthy froglets so far!  still waiting on the other two.
Thanks again for your help guys!


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Raised 1000's of healthy tadpoles on nothing but Sera Micron.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I've raised all of my tads on a wide variety of foods with no issues. Tropical fish food flakes, tadpole bites (similar to those you are using), spirulina powder, freeze/thawed blood worms, chopped fresh baby spinach, and I also used pieces of dead pin or red oak leaves in the rearing vessels which they also munched on. You should be fine using those.


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe giving a little of everything is best for them.
Some bites one day, some bloodworms another, and maybe fish flakes too.
Just what I think.


----------



## Joesfiddy (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone using the zoo med brand tadpole food?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Joesfiddy said:


> Anyone using the zoo med brand tadpole food?


Yup. Worked fine for me in the past.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

as far as the whole indian almond leaf thing that a lot of people seam to beleave in.....do ya just dreak off a peace and toss it in or is it better to boil it first? seam to be hearing both. Just personal preference perhaps?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you boil it first you are going to extract a lot of the organics that are beneficial to the tadpoles. You either boil it and use the water in which the leaves were boiled or don't boil and use the actual leaf. 

Ed


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Ed said:


> If you boil it first you are going to extract a lot of the organics that are beneficial to the tadpoles. You either boil it and use the water in which the leaves were boiled or don't boil and use the actual leaf.
> 
> Ed


Thank you much. This world has changed a lot on me since i last had these little guys


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

Is there a recommended protein content for tadpole food?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

clownphisher said:


> Is there a recommended protein content for tadpole food?


 
Optimal level of dietary protein for Rana perezi Seoane larvae - MARTINEZ - 2008 - Aquaculture Research - Wiley Online Library 

Since most dendrobatid tadpoles are of the omnivorous type with a decent level of predation (cannibalism), based on the literature I would look for something between 20-40% protein. 

Some comments


Ed


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Ed. On a side note are you still at the Zoo? It's been a while since the Martin's Aquarium days


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

clownphisher said:


> Thanks Ed. On a side note are you still at the Zoo? It's been a while since the Martin's Aquarium days


 
Sent you a pm. 

Ed


----------

